#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Προτάσεις για τις αμοιβές των ΠΕΑ, τις εξετάσεις για την απόκτηση άδειας επιθεωρητή και το γενικότερο πλαίσιο

## Xάρης

*Αμοιβές:*
Εφόσον ο ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής ενεργεί ως εκπρόσωπος (πραγματογνώμονας/ελεγκτής) του δημοσίου, θα ήταν ορθό να υπάρχει *σταθερή αμοιβή* αναλόγως του επιθεωρούμενου έργου, όπως υπάρχει για τους ελεγκτές δόμησης και για τους πραγματογνώμονες που ορίζονται από το ΤΕΕ.

*Επιθεωρητές:*
Μια σκέψη είναι, όποιος επιθυμεί να εκδώσει ΠΕΑ να απευθύνεται σε μια δημόσια υπηρεσία ή στο *ΤΕΕ το οποίο με έναν αδιάβλητο και διαφανή τρόπο να επιλέγει τον μηχανικό-επιθεωρητή* που θα αναλάβει την πραγματογνωμοσύνη.

*Απαξίωση ΠΕΑ:*
Λόγω δε της απαξίωσης (όχι άδικα) του ΠΕΑ, θα ήταν καλό να μην είναι υποχρεωτικό! 
Θα μπορούσαμε να δεχτούμε ότι *a priori όλα τα κτήρια υπάγονται στην χειρότερη ενεργειακή κλάση (Η)*.
Μόνο όποιος επιθυμεί να ανέβει κατηγορία, θα απευθύνεται σε επιθεωρητή.
Τότε θα φανεί αν το ΠΕΑ έχει νόημα για τον ιδιοκτήτη ή όχι.
Μαντέψτε τι θα γίνει; 
Επειδή λοιπόν, σωστά μαντέψατε, κανένας ιδιοκτήτης δεν θα θέλει να εκδώσει ΠΕΑ, θα μπορούσαμε να τους δώσουμε κίνητρο. Τι;
*Ο φόρος του ακινήτου να συνδεθεί με το ΠΕΑ.* 
Όσο λιγότερο ενεργοβόρο το κτήριο, τόσο μικρότερος ο φόρος.

----------


## spiderman

Με τη σταθερή αμοιβή συμφωνώ, επίσης και με κλήρωση συμφωνώ αλλά όχι από το ΤΕΕ. Για το τελευταίο διαφωνώ γιατί θα την πληρώσουν οι φτωχοί την νύφη οι οποίοι και πιθανόν να μην έχουν τη δυνατότητα να βελτιώσουν το κτίσμα τους.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν έχεις άδικο στην ένσταση που καταθέτεις.
Μπορούν όμως να υπάρξουν πρόνοιες γι αυτό το θέμα.

1) Tα *κενά* διαμερίσματα/επαγγελματικοί χώροι δεν έχουν *καμία επιβάρυνση* λόγω ενεργειακής κλάσης. Αφού είναι κενά, δεν έχουν και ενεργειακή κατανάλωση.

2) Eφόσον το ακίνητο *ιδιοκατοικείται* δεν υπάρχει *καμία επιβάρυνση* λόγω ενεργειακής κλάσης. Αν o ιδιοκτήτης δεν θέλει να αναβαθμίσει ενεργειακά το σπίτι του για να μειώσει τα έξοδά θέρμανσης/ψύξης/ΖΝΧ, τότε δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα, ας τον αφήσουμε να πληρώνει.
Αν δεν μπορεί λόγω οικονομικής κατάστασης, μπορούμε να τον διευκολύνουμε με προγράμματα όπως π.χ. το "εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον".

3) Αν το ακίνητο *ενοικιάζεται* τότε το ακίνητο αποφέρει εισόδημα και τότε *να πληρώνει ο ιδιοκτήτης*. 
Αν είναι φτωχός και δεν έχει κεφάλαιο, υπάρχει και το "εξοικονομώ". Ας λάβει δε υπόψη του και την μεγαλύτερη αξία που θα αποκτήσει το ακίνητό του, άρα και μεγαλύτερο ενοίκιο, πιο εύκολη ενοικίαση κ.λπ..

4) Αν το ακίνητο *πωλείται* τότε βεβαίως να υπάρχει φόρος ανάλογος της ενεργειακής κλάσης. Αν δεν θέλει ο ιδιοκτήτης-πωλητής να προβεί σε έκδοση ΠΕΑ, τότε να πληρώσει περισσότερο καθότι θα κατατάσσεται σε κλάση Η.
Το όποιο κόστος είναι μικρό σε σχέση με το κόστος του ακινήτου.

Άλλωστε, ΠΕΑ εκδίδουμε σε ενοικιάσεις και πωλήσεις, όταν δηλαδή *ο ιδιοκτήτης θα έχει εισόδημα απ' αυτό το ακίνητο*.
Τα δε ΠΕΑ για το "εξοικονομώ" είναι επιδοτούμενα στο 100%.

Τι λες φίλε μου, συμφωνείς με τα παραπάνω; Προτείνεις κάτι άλλο;
Σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν προτάσεις-λύσεις που θα είναι δίκαιες για όλους, πλούσιους και φτωχούς.

Επίσης, να σημειώσω ότι *είμαι αντίθετος σε κάθε φόρο που αφορά ακίνητα τα οποία δεν αποφέρουν εισόδημα*. *Εξαιρούνται* όσοι έχουν μεγάλη ακίνητη περιουσία, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη κουβέντα.

----------

